

Creately.com - Diagramming Just Got Easier - induja
http://www.killerstartups.com/Web-App-Tools/creately-com-diagramming-just-got-easier

======
eirikref
To me this submission felt more like an ad for killerstartups.com than a story
about creatly, and I'm not really sure I liked that.

Linking directly to <http://creately.com/> instead would have been much
better, and that page is much more informative and interesting.

------
rman666
This story feels like spam. I don't want to 'Try Now' only to be taken to a
sign-up form.

~~~
Maro
BugMeNot works.

------
Roridge
Creately looks great, I'm definitely going to try it for some UML goodness.

Am I looking at the wrong signup form? looks small to me
<http://creately.com/creately-sign-up>

------
ojilles
Uuuh, stopped at the mega-super-large sign-up form... All that for making a
diagram?!

------
dnsworks
I believe the only other time I'd been to killerstartups.com was for a bio of
Gliffy, another online diagramming tool. Having used both of these, and
another 1/2 dozen other competitors, the web based diagramming tools just feel
not to offer any serious competition to either Omnigraffle or Visio.

~~~
chandika
yeah, but they'll get there.

just like google docs and buzzword can't hold a candle to MS word.

most online apps are still quite early in their life cycles.

